# New to Passat 3.6 again!



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

I just got a black 2006 Passat 3.6L with 162,000 miles from 2nd owner who commuted on highway for work several years. He got it when it was 27k in 2007 from VW dealership. Anyway, It need tune up and replace timing chain tensioner (upper) which it easy to replace outside engine, and Cat conv need replace too. All tires and brake is brand new! 

Body look great but have fender dent and bottom bumper valance or grill from hit deer. No big deal. Not too bad!

My question is what kind exhaust will be sound amazing! Like Borla or magnaflow or what?

Passat drive great!


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Got code off vagcom.

P2293 Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276)
P1025 Fuel Pressure Regulator (N276)
P119A Fuel Pressure Sensor (G247)
P0174 Fuel Trim; Bank 2 System Too Lean
P0171 Fuel Trim; Bank 1 System Too Lean
P0016 CMP Sensor (G40)/ Engine Speed Sensor (G28)

Where I should start look up and check out?


Of course, there is other code for engine misfired but plugs and coils have not replace. So will replace them soon.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Could be your High Pressure Fuel Pump on its way out.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

jddaigle said:


> Could be your High Pressure Fuel Pump on its way out.



This is one you talking about?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B6-FWD-3.6L/Engine/Fuel/ES275818/

or

http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/products/Volkswagen-VW/Passat/Fuel-pump/5126884/03H127025.html 

Thank you


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Yeah, although it could be the N276 valve or the G247 sensor as well. Unfortunately I don't know the troubleshooting procedure for this code, other than replacing those three parts starting with the cheapest one.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

jddaigle said:


> Yeah, although it could be the N276 valve or the G247 sensor as well. Unfortunately I don't know the troubleshooting procedure for this code, other than replacing those three parts starting with the cheapest one.


 Would you please tell me which parts N276 and G247 what it look like? Or it on high pressure fuel pump? Thanks!


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay, I made order for my passat is hood lock, HPFP, Fuel pressure sensor, and Cam follow...


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Parts replace and still get same code. Only n276 still same. It's that mean need new n276?

Thanks!


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Nevermind... got everything work and run better. still getting one code for p2239 which fuel pressure sensor on HPFP. part number is 03C 906 051A and still can't find any where!!


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

This is a code what I got..... Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276): Mechanical Malfunction

When I clear code and start engine, code come right back on.... What should I look at or check it out??

Parts that already replace is 
Set of NGK spark plug, Will do coils recall
HPFP
Cam follow
High thrust sensor

So do I need get a fuel pressure sensor? 

Thank you!!


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone???


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

VDUBVWJETTA said:


> Anyone???


I had the same code and replaced the fuel pressure sensor first. Cleared the codes only to have the cel come back the next am. Mine turned out to need a new pump. I'd do the sensor first since its less expensive. I think it's really kind of a crap shoot.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Incrementalg said:


> I had the same code and replaced the fuel pressure sensor first. Cleared the codes only to have the cel come back the next am. Mine turned out to need a new pump. I'd do the sensor first since its less expensive. I think it's really kind of a crap shoot.


I will order the sensor to see if solve issue, if not then replace pump again....


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

I already replaced fuel pressure sensor and still getting code of P2293.

So do I have to get intake camshaft replace or what?

Thank you


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

You sure you don't have an electrical fault in the wiring? Test it and see.

Does the car start without any hesitation? Is the fuel pump priming when you open the door?


----------

